# Just one today



## GaryHibbert (Apr 28, 2021)

At one point during a game, the coach called one of his 9-year-old
baseball players aside and asked, "Do you understand what cooperation is?  What a team is?"
"Yes, coach", replied the little boy. "
Do you understand that what matters is whether we win or lose together as a team?"
The little boy nodded in the affirmative.
"So," the coach continued, "I'm sure you know, when an out is called, you shouldn't argue,
curse the umpire, or call him an a$$hole. Do you understand all that?"
Again, the little boy nodded in the affirmative.
The coach continued, "And when I take you out of the game so that another boy gets a chance to play,
it's not a dumb-ass decision or that the coach is a sh*thead is it?"
"No, coach."
"Good", said the coach. "Now go over there and explain all that to your *grandmother*.


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 28, 2021)

Oh man.....many a year of my sons playing baseball I heard this kinda stuff from the bleacher Tommy Lasordas.,


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 28, 2021)

Love it Gary! Here's a few more, one is never enough. RAY


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 28, 2021)

Gary and Ray, all hilarious.  Love that one from Gary, and from Ray, the if your car looks like this, it has a floor mat protector in it, LMAO!  Thanks really needed a smile today.


----------



## Colin1230 (Apr 28, 2021)

ROTFLMAO!


----------



## mneeley490 (Apr 28, 2021)

I used to coach Little League and umpire for T-ball. I can relate with that first one.


----------



## olaf (Apr 28, 2021)

"If you car looks like this" a ninety year old lady that I've met had a car just like that she pulled onto the highway and was T-Boned, walked away from the accident.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 28, 2021)

LMOA, Ray.
Took the quiz and it looks like I need a vacation.  
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 28, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> the if your car looks like this, it has a floor mat protector in it, LMAO!


I never noticed that.  That's hilarious.
Gary


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 28, 2021)

Good one Gary.
Always over the top Ray.

Hard ball, soft ball, soccer, etc. is nothing compared to the hockey lunatics.  I'm so happy my wife said "NO" to hockey for the kids.


----------



## mosparky (Apr 28, 2021)

Maybe I'm a bit too Redneck, but I'm liking the plunger idea ! LOL


----------

